# Ecowitt em português.



## Toby (21 Ago 2022 às 19:51)

Boa tarde,

Para sua informação, as consolas Ecowitt TFT permitem a língua portuguesa a partir da actualização V1.8.1.
update: https://www.ecowitt.com/shop/goodsPage/1/39


----------

